# Replacement Integrated Strap



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a new Eco Drive (B612 S078229) but the leather strap has badly irritated my skin leaving my wrist chafed and sore. I'd like to replace the strap perhaps with rubber or silicone but I am really struggling to find anything on the internet.

The strap is of the integrated type i.e. it has lugs that enclose two bosses with form part of the watch case. The pins are driven through strap sections and and bosses to secure.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a supplier of such straps?

Many thanks in advance.

NB


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If citizen don't sell that model watch with the alternative option then your out of luck, this is why manufacturers make watches with integrated straps, it means you have to stay in the Citizen system to buy the consumables...


----------

